# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Back Pack COVERS......A Custom business Idea

## Sourdough

I have not bought a Back Pack cover in 25 years, they seem to last forever. However I am thinking that I want a winter camo cover, 80% white, 10% black lines, and 10% brown spots. They are easy to make, I would think there would be a good INTERNET market for custom homemade pack covers.

I have one that Barney's Sells that is woodland camo on one side and florescent orange on the other. When I was guiding we used the silver side up of the space blanket to communicate to the bush pilot that we were ready for extraction. And if the bright orange pack cover was in the center of the staked-out silver space blanket, it meant urgent, someone hurt.

----------


## huntermj

Maybe a few different patterns for different seasons and different environments?

----------


## AirborneEagles

Sounds like a good idea. I am sure someone would want the extra cash flow and anything will sell on the Internet.

I think there may be a few who already make Survival apparel and probably might pick up on the idea. There is a large interest in survival and goods of the nature in that market bracket.

----------


## Rick

With today's packs, why do you need a cover? Most are made of water repellent material, have dry spaces in side or gear can be protected with dry bags. I use zip lock bags for some stuff and dry bags for others. I confess I don't do much marching in the rain but I have a poncho I toss on and over my pack if I get caught out.

----------


## AirborneEagles

Actually it is a great idea because most packs don't come in colors that fit our environment we live in. So if we want something cheaper, but it has some ugly color that is not even close to camo or winter white, a cover will help in being the packs camo. Which also, having a different cover for each season is helpful in that it only just takes a cover to make the pack fit the environment instead of having to buy different packs.

I think it is a great idea.

----------


## Rick

Hmm. I don't have any reason to blend in with the environment so that's probably where I missed the boat.

----------


## Sourdough

> Hmm. I don't have any reason to blend in with the environment so that's probably where I missed the boat.


Alaska Tent and Tarp makes custom camoThongs for XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX LARGE men.

----------


## crashdive123

> Alaska Tent and Tarp makes custom camoThongs for XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  XXXXXX LARGE men.


Please!  No pics.

----------


## Rick

Desert Camo or Woodland?

----------


## hunter63

> I have not bought a Back Pack cover in 25 years, they seem to last forever. However I am thinking that I want a winter camo cover, 80% white, 10% black lines, and 10% brown spots. They are easy to make, I would think there would be a good INTERNET market for custom homemade pack covers.
> 
> I have one that Barney's Sells that is woodland camo on one side and florescent orange on the other. When I was guiding we used the silver side up of the space blanket to communicate to the bush pilot that we were ready for extraction. And if the bright orange pack cover was in the center of the staked-out silver space blanket, it meant urgent, someone hurt.


It's a great idea, and your telling me that no one makes them?
Or maybe not the kind you want?

Over the years I have thought of stuff, a camo cooler for one, maybe with a seat for a top, took the time to write a letter to Igloo.
(This was before e-mail and such)
What I got back was a letter saying that their market research showed there wasn't a market for them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=263602_304652

Did the same thing with Carhartt, asking about camo and orange clothing.
Same answer, (I now own camo Carhartt bibs and a blaze orange hooded heavy sweatshirt).

So your idea is ahead of it's time, and after trying to buy bulk camo cloth for another idea, found that there doesn't seem to be a supplier.

I guess I would try to contact a cover maker with the idea, as making and *selling* your own, may be a patent infringement.
Do like the idea.

----------


## finallyME

I doubt you need to worry about patent infringement with a pack cover.  Patents only last 20 years, and pack covers have been around a whole lot longer.

----------


## klickitat

I think this is a great idea. Not only could you use different covers for different seasons and terrain, but if built right it is a bag unto itself. Also, if it is made of the right material it could double as a collapsible water bucket. Maybe two different patterns and make it reversible.

----------


## Rick

Why can't you use those vinyl spare tire covers? The have an elastic shock cord around them to keep the cover on. They come in all sizes and you can get them in just about any design you want. Here's one in desert camo for $10.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eB...60524210328856

EDIT: Great minds think alike I guess. Here's a site where you can order desert, woodland and white for $12.00.

http://www.fatiguesarmynavy.com/stor...ack_Tire_Cover

----------


## Sourdough

> Why can't you use those vinyl spare tire covers?



I would avoid the ones with a huge Elk head during elk season, and the same with the large Whitetail Deer............. :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Sourdough

> Why can't you use those vinyl spare tire covers?



Easier to use a cummerbund for a spare tire cover........... :Tt2:  :Tt2:  :Tt2:

----------


## Rick

Yeah, you might want to shy away from the bullseye, too.

----------

